# Finding Good Editors?



## michealmurrayart (Mar 2, 2013)

Hey guys,
        where are some good places to look on the internet for editors? Any places good ones more specifically, not just any joe soap looking to make a quick buck which is in no way a jibe at editors starting out, two completely different things. What are your usual rates for editors going over a book? Obviously depends on the book and how long it is obviously. I mean ill obviously edit it myself as the writer, but its good to get some you know will run through the book properly with a fresh perspective ya dig?

Cheers guys!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 2, 2013)

It depends where you're based really.

I'd go here... Writers & Artists (But this is a UK site)


----------



## MichaelSullivan (Mar 3, 2013)

Here are some editing resources that might help:

Online sources for editors I compiled on reddit
How to chose an editor
An approach I use when hiring editors


----------



## Swordmistress (Mar 7, 2013)

Many editors offer a free sample edit. I've seen quite few editors offer it and I offer it to when I edit. I would suggest doing a search in your favorite browser and finding some of the editors and asking t for their free sample edit. Look over their work. Then decide if they are doing a good job, if they seem to understand what you are trying to do, and if you think you'd like working with them. Oh, and of course if their prices are worth the amount of help they give.


----------

